# Buying first gun used - help!



## mantaray (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi. New to the forum, and fairly new to shooting (pistols, at least).

I'm getting close to the purchase of my first handgun (after taking an NRA safety course etc.) I’d prefer to buy new, but I’m not, er, loaded (sorry) and it seems I’ll have to make the choice between buying an “expensive” 9mm used, or a “cheaper” 9mm new. (My budget is a few hundred bucks, give or take.) I’m certainly no expert when it comes to handguns, but I get the feeling that the name-brand guns (Sig, H&K, Beretta, Ruger etc.) produce some long-lasting, reliable, and quality handguns, while the brands that are a little cheaper when new (Taurus, Kel-Tec, Bersa etc.) are less durable, reliable and of lesser quality. Or am I completely wrong on that assumption?

Anyway, I’d honestly prefer to buy my first gun used as I don’t want to spend a fortune on something that might just be kept in a safe and never used after the initial “excitement” of shooting has worn off, and I’d like to own a high-quality firearm that’ll last rather than something that might break or jam at an inopportune moment.

What would your advice be for a prospective purchaser looking to buy a used 9mm? And what sort of prices might I be looking at for a basic Ruger or similar 9mm at the lower end of the "quality" guns? Lastly, any thoughts on buying from a gun show?

Thanks!


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

You can pick up a 9mm Ruger anywhere from $300-$400 new. I got my SR9 out the door for $375.

S&W Sigma also comes to mind and at $289 from Buds Gun Shop, it's not a bad deal.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just bought my Taurus 24/7 .40 cal. for $359. It's got tons of features and is a quality gun. See thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15986

My advise is to really look around for what you want and what feels best to you. There are lots of options, both new and used, for under $400. Be patient. Check auction sites to see what price guns are selling for, not just listing price. Don't be afraid to haggle on price a bit, especially on a used gun.

Good luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Find a local show. Do your research first, online, to see what a "good" price new is, and then shop and haggle at the show. Good used guns go for 75-80% or more of the new gun price, so don't expect a bargain.

New price does not always indicate quality... A good example is Kel-Tec. They ain't pretty. The fit and finish is simple, but the function seems good. At the other end, Kahrs are pretty pricy, but not always reliable, and need to be broken in with a few hundred dollars worth of ammo (400 rounds), before they are even deemed reliable by the manufacturer.

A used Glock, or Ruger, or XD, (and likely M&Ps) will continue to shoot forever. They are all mid-priced guns.

Always insist on shooting a used gun before buying if you can. There could be a good reason it's being sold...

JW


----------



## mantaray (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I would rather have a used gun from a manufacturer with a long reputation for making quality firearms and backing that up with service, than to buy the cheaper guns, new. 

But that's just me. I shoot all of my guns a lot, and I don't keep the ones that don't continue to perform. The folks I know personally, who swear by the cheaper brands, don't shoot them often enough or well enough to know how good they really are.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> A used Glock, or Ruger, or XD, (and likely M&Ps) will continue to shoot forever. They are all mid-priced guns.


+1

For used firearms the XD, Glock, and M&P would be at the very top of my list. Very reliable, and will last...

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I have never purchased one used but I would consider Glock, HK, CZ, SIG.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bisley said:


> Personally, I would rather have a used gun from a manufacturer with a long reputation for making quality firearms and backing that up with service, than to buy the cheaper guns, new.


You can also get the best of both worlds. How about a new gun from a manufacturer with a long reputation for making quality firearms and backing that up with service. Try the Smith and Wesson Sigma. Meets all of these criteria. You'll get a great shooter for $250.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Sigma is a great deal, but the trigger is hard to live with in my opinion. You also should be able to find a good used Glock 19 or 17 for about $300-400. Check on line such as Buds.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I, too, suggest you take a good look at the Smith & Wesson Sigma. They are great guns for the money.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have never seen a sigma
truly
and i am 59 years old


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

hideit said:


> i have never seen a sigma
> truly
> and i am 59 years old


Can't say you haven't seen one now.

This was S&W's original answer to the Glock poly guns. It was so close in design, Glock sued S&W. This added hiccups in production and version rollouts. S&W made many of these from 2003 through 2007. The M&P is the replacement for the Sigma but they can still be found for under $300. S&W runs an on and off rebate for these guns to try to sell out final inventory. I got mine for $249 with 4 mags in a deal they were running in early 07.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Shoot as many different brands as you can get your hands on. Worry about the price after you find one you like. Cheap is not good if you don't like to practice with it. After trying you'll know what to start searching for whether it be new or used.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

If you are going to a gun shop, check out this link.
There are some funny things and some very serious tips.
Pretty good thread.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15871


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Stoeger Cougar*

Take a look at the Stoeger Cougar in 9mm. I have one in .40 S&W and it's the best bang for the buck I own, no pun intended. Made in Turkey on the same machienry as Beretta used, Stoeger is a subsidiary, when Beretta made it and sold it in the $600.00 range. You can find one easily for around $350.00+/- and have a great metal framed gun with a unique rotating locking barrel mechanism that is fantastic in its' recoil control, especially in 9mm. Whatever you buy, rent it first if you can and shoot it. No weapon that doesn't fit you is a good weapon, regardless of cost. As to buying used, I bought my H&K USP 40 and my Sig 2340 used and they are great. Slightly costly, even used on the H&K though as it was in 98% condition. Investigate your choices, shoot 'em, and determine what suits you best.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

any of the Duty Tested Sig Sauer are probably one of the best buys for the money. a used pistol that has made a trip back to the factory to get a good once over by the people that made it. Then re-boxed (Usually a red box) for sale. I see them in the Gun List pretty affordable and there is no denying that you can't go wrong with a Sig :smt023


----------

